# SWF Upload per ftp Client funktioniert nicht



## dignsag (30. August 2006)

Hy,

ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit eine SWF Datei auf meinen Webspace zu laden was nicht so ganz klappt. Ich lade zuerst meine html datei für meine Homepage rauf, was ohne Probleme funktioniert. Dann möchte ich eine SWF hochladen, was auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert, Smart FTP sagt dazu folgendes:

[18:32:32] Remote file exist check: "Intro.swf".
[18:32:32] TYPE I
[18:32:33] 200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
[18:32:33] SIZE Intro.swf
[18:32:33] 550 Can't check for file existence
[18:32:33] File size check (SIZE) failed. File not found or permission denied.
[18:32:33] PASV
[18:32:34] 227 Entering Passive Mode (85,124,188,38,99,108)
[18:32:34] Opening data connection to 85.124.188.38 Port: 25452
[18:32:34] STOR Intro.swf
[18:32:35] 150 Accepted data connection
[18:32:35] 3267 bytes transferred. (9,27 KB/s) (344 ms)

Er lädt die datei aber nicht hoch sondern bleibt da hängen. Wenn ich dann abbreche und schaue, zeigt er mir die Datei an, hat aber 0 KB. Ist also nicht wirklich da!

Es liegt aber nicht am Webspace, da es von einem anderen Rechner aus funktioniert. Und an SmartFTP liegts auch nicht, mit FileZilla funktioniert es nämlich auch nicht.

Ich bin ratlos.

PLZ help!


----------

